# NIE formula translation help



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm moving to Barcelona soon because of a job opportunity, and I need some help with the Spanish NIE formula EX-18

I hope you can help answer my questions:

1) On the first line there's a box wih the checkboxes PAS and DNI. What are they for, and which box should i check?
2) As far as I've understood, I shouldn't check anything in the "2) DATOS DEL PRESENTADOR DE LA SOLICITUD" section. Is that correct?
3) Is the "3) DOMICILIO A EFECTOS DE NOTIFICACIONES" section for my company's information?
4) I'm not too sure about the checkboxes in the "4) SITUACIÓN EN ESPAÑA" section. As far as I understand it's about how long I'm going to stay in Barcelona. Which boxes should I check if I'm planning to work 6-18 months in Barcelona and I'm single?
5) What is this box for?









Sorry for the large amount of questions. I hope you have time to answer me.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Foeller said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm moving to Barcelona soon because of a job opportunity, and I need some help with the Spanish NIE formula EX-18
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome 

1) You should put your passport number
2) I think that's right, can't remember but will check tomorrow
3) Is the address you want to receive correspondence; we put my husband's work address
4) I can't remember this one either - will check tomorrow or someone else might be able to help... You should have ticked that you're single earlier on the form too.
5) Place and date so for today Barcelona, 11 Diciembre 2012.

Hope that helps  We recently moved to Barcelona so if you have any other questions, I'll do my best to help!


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Hello and welcome
> 
> 1) You should put your passport number
> 2) I think that's right, can't remember but will check tomorrow
> ...


1) Thank you very much
2) You don't need to check that one tomorrow, I found out that you indeed don't need to write anything there. Only if you are not filling out the formula yourself.
3) But did you still write your own name and passport here? Or someone from your company's name and passport?
4) I'll look forward to your answer
5) Thank you so much!

I actually have two additional questions:
I've read that it's ok to fill the formula in English. Can you confirm this? 
At "Localidad" and "Provincia" is it good enough to write "Barcelona" in both boxes?

Could you tell me something about your experience of moving to Barcelona?  Any good advice, and how did you feel the NIE process was?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Foeller said:


> 1) Thank you very much
> 2) You don't need to check that one tomorrow, I found out that you indeed don't need to write anything there. Only if you are not filling out the formula yourself.
> 3) But did you still write your own name and passport here? Or someone from your company's name and passport?
> 4) I'll look forward to your answer
> ...


all you're putting in is personal details - but they prefer the country names & dates etc to be the Spanish versions, of course - I doubt even googletranslate could mess that up 

for the last question - the city of Barcelona is in the province of Barcelona - so yes, you put it in both boxes

one point though - you say you will soon be moving to Barcelona

you don't fill this form in & register as resident until you are_* actually here*_ - if all you want is a NIE number as a (currently) non-resident, then you should use form EX16 - but again - you can only apply for that IN SPAIN

you can apply for a NIE number at the Spanish consulate where you live - but that's a different form I think ( I did help someone do them years ago for their adult children who don't live in Spain, so that they would have a smoother 'inheritance' when the time came, but I can't remember for sure if it was a different form) - you'd need to check with your local consulate


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Foeller said:


> 1) Thank you very much
> 2) You don't need to check that one tomorrow, I found out that you indeed don't need to write anything there. Only if you are not filling out the formula yourself.
> 3) But did you still write your own name and passport here? Or someone from your company's name and passport?
> 4) I'll look forward to your answer
> ...


Ok, firstly xabiachica is right that you do this when you get here, and also that you can put Barcelona in both boxes  We didn't get a NIE before coming.

3) We put the name of my husband's company.
4) Período previsto de residencia en España = however long you're staying
Fecha de inicio de la residencia en España = the date you arrive
Then I *think* you choose RESIDENCIA TEMPORAL and Trabajador por cuenta ajena below that, but happy to be corrected 

When you arrive in Barcelona, get to the police station - carrer de balmes 192 - Google Maps - early (like 7am). They open the doors at 8:30 but only see a certain number of people each day, so it's worth going early. Most of the people inside don't speak any English. Take a photocopy of your passport, and your work offer letter/contract. We had to go back several times for me as I didn't have a job and moved with my husband, but he got his on the first go. Oh and you have to leave the police station to pay a fee at a bank, then come back and queue again! 

We love Barcelona so far - the weather, the architecture, the food, the surroundings  Do you have any ideas where you're going to live?

ETA: agree with xabiachica that the form should be in Spanish, but it's only really names and things and you can use http://www.wordreference.com/ for any words you don't know


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> all you're putting in is personal details - but they prefer the country names & dates etc to be the Spanish versions, of course - I doubt even googletranslate could mess that up
> 
> for the last question - the city of Barcelona is in the province of Barcelona - so yes, you put it in both boxes
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer.  I know that I shouldn't fill out the form until I'm actually in Barcelona, but I'm getting familiar with the form now so I won't **** it up when I arrive and have to requeue.


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Ok, firstly xabiachica is right that you do this when you get here, and also that you can put Barcelona in both boxes  We didn't get a NIE before coming.
> 
> 3) We put the name of my husband's company.
> 4) Período previsto de residencia en España = however long you're staying
> ...


Thanks for the answer. I already knew the details on how and where to get the form, but it doesn't hurt to be sure. 

3) But what did you put in the PAS and DNI section then?  And did you also put the mail of your company?

4) Are you sure I should choose "Resident temporal" and not permanente? 

By the way, how long did your husband get his NIE the same day as he applied, or did he have to wait some days?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Foeller said:


> Thanks for the answer. I already knew the details on how and where to get the form, but it doesn't hurt to be sure.
> 
> 3) But what did you put in the PAS and DNI section then?  And did you also put the mail of your company?
> 
> ...


3) If you read back "PAS" stands for PASSPORT.

4) I think you are correct and that you should put permanent and NOT temporary.


The NIE can be given on the same day but the residencia takes a lot longer (please don't get the two confused).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> 3) If you read back "PAS" stands for PASSPORT.
> 
> 4) I think you are correct and that you should put permanent and NOT temporary.
> 
> ...


hang on a min - the NIE can take a while, but a resident certificate is, by law, supposed to be issued on the spot, providing all paperwork is in order


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> 3) If you read back "PAS" stands for PASSPORT.
> 
> 4) I think you are correct and that you should put permanent and NOT temporary.


I did get that PAS stands for PASSPORT. But ince I'm supposed to write the information of my work, I wasn't sure if I should write my own passport number in the "3)" section of the EX-18. I assume I should leave the "DNI/NIE" box empty? 

I guess I have to contact my work regarding question 4).


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> The NIE can be given on the same day but the residencia takes a lot longer (please don't get the two confused).





xabiachica said:


> hang on a min - the NIE can take a while, but a resident certificate is, by law, supposed to be issued on the spot, providing all paperwork is in order


I'm definitely not less confused now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Foeller said:


> I'm definitely not less confused now.


I wouldn't worry about it

when you get here, register as resident & they'll issue a NIE number at the same time


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I wouldn't worry about it
> 
> when you get here, register as resident & they'll issue a NIE number at the same time


Cool.  It's the NIE number I need in order to work and rent an apartment, right? The residency is not something I need to get asap, right? 

Is it correct that I don't need to take a photo to the NIE? It's only a photocopy of my passport, right?

A totally unrelated question: When renting an apartment in Spain, is it normal procedure for the tenant to refurbish the apartment or does the landlord take care of that? The system is a bit different than in Denmark since in Spain there usually is a minimum time you have to rent an apartment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Foeller said:


> Cool.  It's the NIE number I need in order to work and rent an apartment, right? The residency is not something I need to get asap, right?
> 
> Is it correct that I don't need to take a photo to the NIE? It's only a photocopy of my passport, right?
> 
> A totally unrelated question: When renting an apartment in Spain, is it normal procedure for the tenant to refurbish the apartment or does the landlord take care of that? The system is a bit different than in Denmark since in Spain there usually is a minimum time you have to rent an apartment.


If I were you, I'd take several photocopies of everything vaguely related to living in Spain when you go to get your NIE number AND photos just in case - Spain doesnt seem to have regulated rules and it depends on the area, the day, the time, who you see.....!! As for renting - well again, its different depending on the property, the contract, the agent, the landlord..... Some will be refurbished first, some may not be - ask when you view

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Foeller said:


> Cool.  It's the NIE number I need in order to work and rent an apartment, right? The residency is not something I need to get asap, right?
> 
> Is it correct that I don't need to take a photo to the NIE? It's only a photocopy of my passport, right?
> 
> A totally unrelated question: When renting an apartment in Spain, is it normal procedure for the tenant to refurbish the apartment or does the landlord take care of that? The system is a bit different than in Denmark since in Spain there usually is a minimum time you have to rent an apartment.


Firstly, there's no minimum let in Spain - agents and some landlords will try and convince you otherwise  As regards refurbishing - I'm not quite sure what you mean. However, I would always suggest that an apartment be left in the same condition (or better) when you vacate (but then, as a landlord, I would).

I would take passport photos as some office seem to require them. I would also take the originals as well as photocopies - just to prove that they are genuine.

Your residency needs to be done within 90 days so why not do it all in one go.

xabiachica is quite correct about the timings - I got them the wrong way around. The problem might be in getting an 'appointment' though.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> 3)
> 4) I think you are correct and that you should put permanent and NOT temporary..


I don't have the forms anymore, but I think we ticked temporary as we're here for a set amount of time (2 years for husband's contract) and I think the OP is too. 

Foeller, my husband got his card with NIE and residency on the day (this was our second attempt; the first time we arrived at 8:30 and they closed at 9:15 as they had enough people inside!)


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

jojo said:


> If I were you, I'd take several photocopies of everything vaguely related to living in Spain when you go to get your NIE number AND photos just in case - Spain doesnt seem to have regulated rules and it depends on the area, the day, the time, who you see.....!! As for renting - well again, its different depending on the property, the contract, the agent, the landlord..... Some will be refurbished first, some may not be - ask when you view
> 
> Jo xxx


Good advice regarding having several photocopies!  I'm planning to do that. Not sure I actually have some photos that actually could be used for a passport at the moment, but I guess I should make some... 



snikpoh said:


> Firstly, there's no minimum let in Spain - agents and some landlords will try and convince you otherwise  As regards refurbishing - I'm not quite sure what you mean. However, I would always suggest that an apartment be left in the same condition (or better) when you vacate (but then, as a landlord, I would).
> 
> I would take passport photos as some office seem to require them. I would also take the originals as well as photocopies - just to prove that they are genuine.
> 
> ...


Hmm, well they didn't see that the law said that there was a minimum let, they just told me about a minimum let on the apartment I was looking for - more specifically 6 months. 
What I mean regarding refurbishment is if you personally are responsible for painting the apartment and stuff like that or if that usually is the landlord's job?

By the way, isn't the EX-18 (that I linked to in my original post) the NIE with residency included?


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> I don't have the forms anymore, but I think we ticked temporary as we're here for a set amount of time (2 years for husband's contract) and I think the OP is too.
> 
> Foeller, my husband got his card with NIE and residency on the day (this was our second attempt; the first time we arrived at 8:30 and they closed at 9:15 as they had enough people inside!)


Ok, thanks! I am advised to get in line at 7.00. It seems absurd that it has to be this difficult, but I guess I just have to live with that! Very happy to hear that you got the NIE and residency on the day. Hope I'll get mine on the same day!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

There is a place that does passport photos (and photocopies) opposite the queue to the police station place, almost certainly not the cheapest but the option is there!

I know that in the UK 6 months minimum let is common (where we were anyway) but we used a student agency here, so I'm not sure. As for refurbishments, personally I would expect any rented property to be in a decent state when we move in and if it wasn't great, I'd ask for changes to be made before moving in.

The ex-18 form is for residency as a foreigner, and also gives you a NIE. (As far as I understand!)


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> There is a place that does passport photos (and photocopies) opposite the queue to the police station place, almost certainly not the cheapest but the option is there!
> 
> I know that in the UK 6 months minimum let is common (where we were anyway) but we used a student agency here, so I'm not sure. As for refurbishments, personally I would expect any rented property to be in a decent state when we move in and if it wasn't great, I'd ask for changes to be made before moving in.


Well, I expect the property to be in a decent state when I move in to.  I'm talking about when I'm going to move out eventually!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Foeller said:


> Good advice regarding having several photocopies!  I'm planning to do that. Not sure I actually have some photos that actually could be used for a passport at the moment, but I guess I should make some...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the EX18 - which incidentally we have had a link to in our FAQs ever since it was issued  - is the resident registration certificate with NIE included, not the other way around



as far as 'refurbishment' of an apartment is concerned - you should leave it as you found it 

if the walls were white when you moved in & you chose to paint them purple - paint them white again before you leave


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Foeller said:


> Well, I expect the property to be in a decent state when I move in to.  I'm talking about when I'm going to move out eventually!


Ok, it wasn't quite clear what you meant  Normally contracts include a clause for "reasonable wear and tear" but if you break or damage anything then you'd have to pay for it.


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Ok, it wasn't quite clear what you meant  Normally contracts include a clause for "reasonable wear and tear" but if you break or damage anything then you'd have to pay for it.


Ok, cool. That was the answer I was looking for.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the EX18 - which incidentally we have had a link to in our FAQs ever since it was issued  - is the resident registration certificate with NIE included, not the other way around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your answer!  I think I have everything under control for now.  Though I'm probably going to get confused in the future. 

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Foeller said:


> Ok, cool. That was the answer I was looking for.  Thank you very much!


You're welcome - obviously it depends on the particular contract, so check what it says.

Glad we've answered your questions for now - let us know how you get on  And any other questions about BCN, I'll do my best!


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

I have something else in Spanish regarding apartments that I don't fully understand. Google translate have helped me a bit, but I'm still not 100% sure of what it means:
"vidrios dobles, gastos comunidad incluidos, agua y luz dados de alta, carpintería exterior ALUMINIO, aire acondicionado, interior."


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Foeller said:


> I have something else in Spanish regarding apartments that I don't fully understand. Google translate have helped me a bit, but I'm still not 100% sure of what it means:
> "vidrios dobles, gastos comunidad incluidos, agua y luz dados de alta, carpintería exterior ALUMINIO, aire acondicionado, interior."


 at a guess, 

"double glazing, community charge included, water and electricity not included, aluminium window frames, air conditioning, inside"

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

u


jojo said:


> at a guess,
> 
> "double glazing, community charge included, water and electricity not included, aluminium window frames, air conditioning, inside"
> 
> Jo xxx


hey - you're getting better than googletranslate 


which gave me this....


> double glazing, community charges, water and electricity discharged, exterior carpentry aluminium, air conditioning, interior



really - Foeller - for something that simple any of the free online translators will do it well enough if you use a tiny bit of imagination

and you wouldn't have to wait for someone to spend their time translating it for you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> u
> hey - you're getting better than googletranslate


It was just a guess - but I've always found it fairly easy to translate written stuff. Its the writing, tenses and grammar I have problems with lol!!!!

I suppose its that Foeller is Danish that makes it complicated?????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> It was just a guess - but I've always found it fairly easy to translate written stuff. Its the writing, tenses and grammar I have problems with lol!!!!
> 
> I suppose its that Foeller is Danish that makes it complicated?????
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm pretty sure googltranslate does Danish


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

This is basically what the Danish google translate says:
"double glazing, community charges, water and electricity unloaded, joinery, air condition, interior."

I hope you can see why I got confused, but I guess I should have used the English one. Sorry for wasting your time, and thank you for being helpful.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Foeller said:


> This is basically what the Danish google translate says:
> "double glazing, community charges, water and electricity unloaded, joinery, air condition, interior."
> 
> I hope you can see why I got confused, but I guess I should have used the English one. Sorry for wasting your time, and thank you for being helpful.


 Not too different then - Are you okay with what all of these things are and mean??

Jo xxx


----------



## Foeller (Dec 11, 2012)

jojo said:


> Not too different then - Are you okay with what all of these things are and mean??
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, that's not a problem at all. What confused me the most was the "electricity and water unloaded" part. I was sure if that meant if it was included in the price or not. However, you helped out with that problem.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Foeller said:


> Yes, that's not a problem at all. What confused me the most was the "electricity and water unloaded" part. I was sure if that meant if it was included in the price or not. However, you helped out with that problem.


 Most places (not all, always check on the contract and with the agent) include the cost of the community charges, but NOT electricity, water or telecommunication!

Jo xxx


----------

